

Top 10 Reasons Startups Fail - dustyreagan
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/05/top-10-reasons-small-businesses-fail/

======
michaelpinto
Usually articles with link bait headlines with this aren't that great but this
one was pretty dead one and a worthy read. I had a biz implode in the first
dot.com crash, and there were at least two items on this list that I took to
heart -- and that saved me a bit of grief during the recession of '08.

